

Spray-on glass could change the world - AndrewDucker
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/sprayon-miracle-could-revolutionise-manufacturing-1885158.html

======
anigbrowl
This has vast potential. I believe that we're entering an exciting period in
terms of new materials, which have great economic potential for early
adopters.

